# Reputable West German Showline Breeders in the US



## Amgarcia (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi all,
I have been pulling my hair out researching breeders in the US and even Canada. I have been considering a GSD for several years since I lost my previous one to health issues. My wife and I decided about a year ago to make it happen. Over the last year I have spent hours on Google searching out kennels, then reviews on them. I noticed this site coming up alot so I became a member in hopes of absorbing as much knowledge as you guys wanna give. I have read through many of the past posts in search of the breeder that has what I am looking for. I have two favorites at this point, but have not heard back from them after a couple attempts over the last month. What I am looking for is a true West German Show Line. I prefer the deep mahogony and black color with masculine chest and thick neck. I live in Michigan and recently traveled to Illinois to see a highly reputable kennel (online) and at shows, but I truly was not impressed and felt like I was just being pushed to buy a dog, any dog! Sorry to make this post so long. I guess I had to make the first one, a good one : )


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beth Dillenbeck at Hollow Hills in Clarks Summit PA. She just had a litter. I've met the male and really liked his temperament.


----------



## Amgarcia (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks for the quick response and recommendations. I will look into Hollow Hills. 

To the private messenger. I am unable to reply to pm's until I have 15 posts but thanks for the recommendation. That was actually my #1 choice but I have not gotten any response.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You live in MI, there is a WGSL breeder in the Marshall area, Alta-Tollhaus. Capital area Schutzhund club is hosting a trial next weekend(10/31-11/1) and there will be quite a few dogs from AT trialing, if you would like to see the representation. If you have recently contacted AT, be patient, I know they were at the GSD Nationals last week and are busy prepping for this upcoming trial.


----------



## Amgarcia (Oct 1, 2015)

Great information. I will go see that. 

Thank you!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Amgarcia said:


> Great information. I will go see that.
> 
> Thank you!


scroll down for the event information:
Region/Events | United Schutzhund Clubs of America


----------



## Amgarcia (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks Jane!

I was trying to Google it and not finding anything.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would look into Alta-Tollhaus, vom Buchmann, and Huerta Hof.


----------



## Amgarcia (Oct 1, 2015)

I have tried looking at Huerta Hof a few times and Google keeps blocking me saying that the site may harm my computer. Not sure if others have seen that but it has happened to me a few times over last couple months. Not sure why. Hopefully it is fixed soon so I can take a look. 
Thanks


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

if you are on fb, there may be pages the breeders have open to 'like'. Many breeders update more on fb than they do their websites as it is easier.


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

I got my pup from Stonehill kennels. He is a wonderful pup. I could not be any happier with them. My friend also has one from a different litter and feels the same way. Great dogs. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.

Stonehill Kennels - Home


----------



## lcordova (Jun 4, 2006)

Contact Alta-Tollhaus, they have many good reviews


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I have no experience with any of these breeders so I cannot personally recommend them I can only tell you that I like what I see online. They all title and health test and have some stunning dogs. 

Shiraz Farm Shiraz Farm German Shepherds | Upperville, VA 20184

MittleWest German Shepherds Mittelwest German Shepherds - German Shepherd Puppies for sale - German Shepherd Breeders

Precision German Shepherds (although I think they are located in Canada) Dei Precision German Shepherds, Home Page

Von Lotta German Shepherds German Shepherd puppies for sale | German Shepherd breeders | Imported German Shepherd Puppies| German Shepherd Kennels


----------



## Amgarcia (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks so much to everyone for the suggestions. I must say that based on my research, Alta Tollhaus has been my top choice thus far. I really like the prenatal care that her puppies receive. Von Lotta is another. You guys have provided a few kennels that I have not had a chance to look into more but plan to do so. At first glance of the provided websites, they do appear to have the GSD that I am looking for. 

Again, thanks so much for all the suggestions.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Julie (Alta-Tollhaus) is great with the prenatal care, the delivery, and caring for the puppies and dam. Now I have not had experiences being around other breeders during this time so I don't have anything else to compare it to, but I have been to Julie's house many times including when litters were being born or shortly after and I would absolutely trust her when it comes to this aspect of breeding. My AT dog is now 7 years old so the dams that were breeding when he was young are no longer breeding, but the ones around back then were wonderful dogs, great drive, but steady temperaments, amazing mothers (never saw them acting weird, aggressive, or uncertain around their puppies), and not nervy around people there to assist. She also had people come in to help socialize the litters and was careful to minimize the risk of exposure to dog illnesses.


----------



## boostfreek (Aug 27, 2015)

My wife and I did tons of research on choosing a breeder over the past 6 months. We decided on Alta-Tollhaus and are currently waiting for our puppy. Julie has been great to work with and we are so very excited to get our pup. Wish you best of luck in your search.


----------



## Barcagp (Jan 28, 2014)

Any california recommendations on this line..good nerves, temperament and most importantly health..hips and even allergies and the dry skin


----------



## Ripley2016 (Mar 6, 2016)

Barcagp said:


> Any california recommendations on this line..good nerves, temperament and most importantly health..hips and even allergies and the dry skin


Nadelhaus, previously in Chico CA, now out of Corning CA.

That's where I got my pup. She is WG show line.


----------

